# The Hidden Reef reopened



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

thehiddenreef.com

FYI for people local to Northeast Philly...I'm glad they were able to open their store again after such a huge fire. I'll probably go check it out this weekend, currently just dry goods.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Good news. Once they get the tanks up and running I'm on my way.


Yuki, not to hijack your thread or anything but pm me if your still looking for low light plants. I have some narrow leaf java fern and a few other things you may be interested in.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Emc2 said:


> Good news. Once they get the tanks up and running I'm on my way.
> 
> Yuki, not to hijack your thread or anything but pm me if your still looking for low light plants. I have some narrow leaf java fern and a few other things you may be interested in.


Yeah sounds like they're going to have a larger tank selection, I hope this time they stray from purchasing painted fish. That always bothered me...

I also sent you a pm about the plants, thanks!


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree on the painted fish but they sell well in certain parts of Philadelphia. I'm afraid they are here to stay. I was horrified the first time I saw dyed chiclids in South Philly.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow thanks for the heads up! I knew they were going into the old ballroom and checked their website often for news. I loved that store!
It is going to be WAY better! The new location is much bigger!


Oh yeah they should leave out the painted fish...


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

I stopped by yesterday to check the new store out. Wow it was much bigger than I had expected! The space is much nicer than their last store, and already they have fair amount on the shelves. I can't wait for the fish room to open I think it will be nice....oh and I love how it's closer to where I live! :mrgreen:


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Emc2 said:


> I agree on the painted fish but they sell well in certain parts of Philadelphia. I'm afraid they are here to stay. I was horrified the first time I saw dyed chiclids in South Philly.


Erin I find that so strange, if only people were more educated. Those poor fishies...


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

A couple pics of the store, it is difficult to tell how large it is...


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Some more...


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like there will be a decent supply of dry goods for the average hobbyist. Now if they start carrying supplies for planted tank people I'll be impressed.


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

I checked in today and they said it'll be about another month before the fish room is open.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Might have to make it a road trip. Have you two convinced them to sell ADA goods yet?


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Ha ha I wish...they're definitely heavy on the marine so I don't know if they'd go for it. I'll ask next time I stop by which will probably be today. I'm picking up my filter and stand for the 30c cube.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I managed to get more pics. We can talk more at the meeting.

Here we begin with the tanks for sale. Lots of tanks, stands of all sizes some custom drilled.



















All the plumbing you need.










Test kits galore.










Substrates...they have Eco Complete Woohoo! Nice price too. 










Some stone...three shelfs full. They had some nice pertrified driftwood when I stopped by.










HQI fixtures and plenty of bulbs.










Now the fish room. It is huge! The old Hidden Reef feeling and all. It is very dark but plenty of lighting from tanks. Just like the old place but way better.










First you look right its freshwater. They have live plants in end cap tanks shown here.










Freshwater fish too.










Look left and see saltwater.










Saltwater fish too.










The place is packed with tanks. Not to crampt...just perfect. As you can see here. There are two rows of large tanks in the center of the fishroom.










Plenty of live rock! Huge tubs full of different kinds.










Frozen foods. Lots of it.










Keep in mind the fishroom is brand new. It takes time settle in and build the stock. This place has soo much potential. I am happy to have one of the best stores open again Hooray for The Hidden Reef!

Let me know when your stopping by. Maybe we can meet up.


----------

